# New size conibear



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

Can anyone please tell me what size and manufacturer the new conibear is thats longer than it is tall?


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Superbear 660? Can be found here http://www.minntrapprod.com/catalog/default.php?cPath=204_268


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Or check out http://www.rktraplineproducts.com/. He came up with them and also sells a do-it-yourself kit.


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

that superbear would be the one i'm looking for thankyou very much!


----------

